# Identifying Old Martin Firecat



## Grey Wolf 1 (Mar 7, 2017)

I also have these cams on my Firecat 4000. I can't find any info on them either. Let me know if you find out anything about them!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

thats called the tear drop bow string system. you can make a shorter or longer string to change the draw length. also i note is the yoke system adjustable appears to have a nut on some threads. also some of the old cams had a post marked A B C 3 post you can move the string loop to change draw lengths


----------



## KenZ (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe them are XL cams. If I remember the draw adjust is in them triangles. You don't want to change the string length as that will just change the position of the cam in rotation. Could roll the cam to far and cause damage/injury. I would take it to a good shop and have it inspected. Check the tear drops as they can come off if the cables are wore and old. Trying to remember but I think they also came with sonic wheels, and tri-draw wheels, which were round and used for indoor target. The sonic was in between the two. 

Them XL cams were fast, but brutal on draw lol! 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterbunn (Oct 3, 2017)

The triangles adjust the cable lengths for timing. Those excel cams should adjust by changing the modules which would be hard to find


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Draw adjustments is done only in the modules NOT the string or the triangles they are only for timing purposes. If you ever need cables send me a PM, they are getting really hard to find.


----------

